# Fruits and Veggies that has least to non Fiber content.



## Maryam (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi All,

 I am trying to get my hubby to eat more vegetables and fruits. But, most veggies has very high content of Fiber which gives him diarrhea. It would be great to know what fruits and vegetables has least or no fiber content, and how do you cook them to get the maximum nutrition.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx (Dec 3, 2011)

Just thought I would bump this up as no one as answered!
And I would like to know this too!


----------



## Grant (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, I've been on a low fiber diet on & off for years. But I've found that Potatoes & Carrots that have been peeled & boiled or roasted are fine. Cauliflower whether frozen of fresh is fine as well. My specialist told me to avoid green veg, cabbage, broccoli.  
Salad is more or less out sadly.
The one thing he told me was an absolute no no was mushrooms-totally non absorbent fiber. 
Hope this helps
Grant


----------



## ThanksP (Dec 3, 2011)

have you thought about juicing fruits and veggies?  It removes the fiber but yet you still get all the great vitamins, minerals, and nutrients.  I started juicing in July and feel great!  Finally getting all the good vitamins has helped my energy level immensely.  I juice all kinds of veggies (spinach, kale, broccolli, celery, beets, carrots, etc) with a piece or two of fruit twice a day. Might be something to look into.


----------



## PsychoJane (Dec 3, 2011)

Juicing is a really good option for the nutrient as ThanksP said. There is also one thing about fiber that needs to be taken in consideration. There are soluble and insoluble fiber so everything is not incline to cause diarrhea on it's own. I came across some sites: 

http://www.fatfreekitchen.com/soluble-fiber-foods-list.html

This article explains a bit of it too: 
http://www.webmd.com/digestive-disorders/features/diarrhea-diet-facts-about-fiber

As previously said, cooked carrot and potatoes are usually easy to digest and should not cause diarrhea. I find squash, sweet potatoe and green bean are usually fine (with me at the least). 
Fruits: peeled peach in small amount, apple, strawberry (without the seeds though), banana, plantains, apricot. I tolerate most as long as I remove the skin. It all depends of the inflammation being present or absent too.


----------



## vonfunk (Dec 4, 2011)

The issue is insoluble fibre. 
Insouble provide bulk by adding additional mass that your body can't digest, soluble fibre adds mass by absorbing water.

bananas, most peeled root vegetables are helpful


----------



## sashaz (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a little recipe that is awesome for me, it seems to really "firm up" my tummy. I use 1 sweet potatoe and 2 normal potatoes that i boil and then eat as mash. Its fantastic.


----------



## sandie (Dec 15, 2011)

*ruits and Veggies that has least to non Fiber content*

Peel the skin off fruits and vegetables before cooking or serving. Low sources of fiber include mushrooms, beets, green beans, carrots, eggplant, peppers, squash, and zucchini. Avoid dried fruits, raisins, and berries. Stick to applesauce, apricots, bananas, grapes, melons, and clear juices. Most dairy products are low in fiber, too. But avoid yogurt or cheese containing seeds.


----------



## Grant (Dec 16, 2011)

Sandie, my specialist has told me that for people with strictures & very active Crohns mushrooms are a total no no. They come under the header Insoluble Fiber, our bodies cannot absorb them, for people with a normal digestive system thats not a problem but for us.....
Rgds
Grant


----------



## Beach (Dec 16, 2011)

I hate it when I eat to much fiber!  Made that mistake this week eating a bunch of nuts, and now I have the shakes and feeling spacey.  I'll have to be more careful.  The joys of a defective gut.


----------



## sk12383 (Nov 23, 2014)

Grant said:


> Sandie, my specialist has told me that for people with strictures & very active Crohns mushrooms are a total no no. They come under the header Insoluble Fiber, our bodies cannot absorb them, for people with a normal digestive system thats not a problem but for us.....
> Rgds
> Grant


Yes definitely no mushrooms ever on a low fiber diet... especially if you have strictures!


----------



## Susan2 (Nov 24, 2014)

sk12383 said:


> Yes definitely no mushrooms ever on a low fiber diet... especially if you have strictures!


Or an ileostomy!


----------



## Suave (Feb 7, 2015)

For my son, he has constipation so I need to look for fiber. What I do is go to the vegetable isle and stand there and read the labels. The labels tells you how much fiber the item has. Actually, I buy most in plastic bags from Trader Joes. Try that approach. Also, you can look it up on google and make a list of foods without fiber and print it  out. I believe letters don't have much fibers. I do make sure to have lettuce for my son anyhow, because of the other health benefits.


----------



## twiggy6 (Aug 26, 2015)

I have found well cooked cauliflower and carrots the best. Also in soup form is often a good way to have veg if you can handle them, i used to have carrot and coriander soup quite a bit. I've also always tolerated pasata and tomato paste okay but not sure how low in fibre that actually is as it's not on the lofflex even. have you checked out the lofflex diet? It can be a useful guide as to certain foods you may find problems with in a flare. but of course it's trial and error for each person. and I'm sure there are some errors with it as for example salad is not a 'no-go' food on the lofflex but is no good for most people in a flare. 

when it comes to fruit, i only had pears with no skin. and sometimes apple and/or carrot juice. 

if you eat vegs/fruit always no skin, pulp or seeds.


----------



## kikig (Aug 28, 2015)

Lets see, no raw veggies for me and I have never seen the point in eating lettuce so no big loss there:lol2:

Soups are wonderful - veggie soup, carrot and orange/coriander, tomato (not the cream of) and juices.
I've recently started to get cramps when I eat apples so I'm not sure what thats about. I do eat pineapples, blueberries and blackberries "raw" but I take the softest bit of the pineapple only and in small pieces.

@twiggy6 - pears are a natural laxative so keep an eye on the quantity! I drank a bit too much pear cider one day and discovered the laxative effects are true, as I don't have that effect with "normal" cider

Soluble vs Insoluble fibre - there is a great site for IBS ppl which I regularly use. I stick 80% to the soluble fibre foods (I can tolerate small amounts of insoluble fibre)
http://www.helpforibs.com/diet/

Actually, I highly recommend:thumleft: the site anyway as I have to do alot of substitutions to ensure I have soluble fibre and super low fat and almost all the recipes are adapted. There is a recipe exchange index (http://www.helpforibs.com/messageboards/ubbthreads/recipe_index.php) which will have you drooling


----------



## Om3ga1 (Aug 28, 2015)

sk12383 said:


> Yes definitely no mushrooms ever on a low fiber diet... especially if you have strictures!


Which I hate cause I love those things.


----------



## teddytutu2017 (Jan 3, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Try juicing. You get the nutrition without the pesky fibre. Veggie juicing is healthier.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Also, I find very ripe bananas and very ripe papaya to be very soothing. I don’t cook them. I just eat them as is, or blend up in a smoothie. [/FONT]


----------

